# Tập Yoga giúp trẻ giảm đái dầm hiệu quả



## Tuyết 8291 (21/9/19)

_Yoga đang là một khuynh hướng bảo vệ sức khoẻ hiệu quả dành cho trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là ở các trẻ mắc chứng đái dầm.Do đó không ít bậc phụ huynh thắc mắc rằng “ liệu giữa yoga và bệnh đái dầm có liên quan gì với nhau hay không? ”_



​*Trẻ căng thẳng sẽ đái dầm *
Theo các chuyên gia y học cho biết, lo lắng, căng thẳng ko phải là lí do chính gây ra đái dầm ở trẻ nhưng nó lại là yếu tố làm bệnh đái dầm ở trẻ ngày một nặng hơn. Do ấy, ở những trẻ mắc chứng đái dầm thường là những em cũng ở trong tình trạng mặc cảm, căng thẳng vì việc mình đái dầm.
Cùng lúc, chính sự quát mắng hay trách phạt của ba má lại càng khiến cho trẻ lo lắng hơn. Do vậy, mỗi khi thấy trẻ đái dầm bác mẹ hãy mau chóng cổ vũ, động viên và giúp trẻ giải toả mọi nỗi lo âu, muộn phiền bằng phương pháp yoga. Bộ môn này tưởng hình như chỉ thích hợp ở người lớn nhưng nó lại đem đến hiệu quả ko ngờ trong việc điều trị tâm lý ở trẻ.

*Yoga – cách thức điều trị tâm lý ở trẻ đái dầm *
Yoga là một trong các bộ môn giúp trẻ giải toả lo âu, áp lực vô cùng hiệu quả để mang về 1 sức khoẻ và ý thức tốt hơn. Tập yoga giúp bé rèn luyện hơi thở và sự tập trung tối đa, từ ấy khiến cho tinh thần của trẻ sảng khoái, cải thiện được tinh thần, hành vi, và thói quen thiếu tự ti ở trẻ, giúp trẻ tự tin giao tiếp cùng bạn bè và môi trường xung nói quanh. Từ đó giúp con có một giấc ngủ sâu và ngon giấc hơn.
Nhiều bậc bác mẹ lo ngại con còn quá nhỏ để thực hành các động tác yoga. Tuy nhiên các chuyên gia nói rằng, ngay từ lúc sinh ra, trẻ đã có thẻ thực hiện được các động tác căn bản mà ko cần phải tập luyện quá nhiều.

*Một số bài tập yoga cho trẻ con mắc chứng đái dầm *
_Bài tập chiến binh: _
Các bé thực hành chuỗi bài tập chiến binh được thực hiện bằng các động tác sau đây:
– Bước chân về phía trước, khuỵ gối và tạo thành góc vuông. Đưa chân trái ra sau.
– Thân người hướng về phía cánh tay phải. Sau đó nghiêng một góc 45 độ về phía trước.
– Tiếp tục thở ra, chắp hai tay theo tư thế cầu nguyện rồi đưa dần lên cao qua đầu, uốn cong người về phía sau.
– Hít thở sâu, nhẹ nhõm rồi trở về phong độ ban sơ và đổi bên.
_Bài tập con mèo_
Bài tập con mèo giúp ích rất nhiều cho trẻ trong việc cân bằng xúc cảm. Cách thức thực hiện bài tập này cũng rất dễ dàng như sau:
– Bé hít thở sâu cùng lúc chống hai tay và hai chân xuống sàn
– Sau đấy thở ra, cong cột sống về phía trước sàn nhà. Giữ tay, hông, khuỷ tay, đầu gối đúng vị trí.
– Sau đó hít vào và trở lại vị trí ban sơ.
Lặp lại động tác này mỗi ngày 10 – 20 lần sẽ mang lại hiệu quả.
_Bài tập cành cây_
Tư thế cân bằng này giúp bé lớn phát huy tư duy, cải thiện kiểu dáng và thư giãn tâm trí. Lúc này, trẻ có thể gặp khó khăn để giữ cân bằng chỉ với một chân. Bởi thế, bạn hãy để trẻ đặt chân ở bất cứ đâu mà trẻ cảm thấy thoả thích. Việc chắp tay cao qua đầu giúp trẻ giữ vững được tư thế lâu hơn. Cách thức thực hành như sau:
– Khởi đầu bằng tư thế đứng, 2 chân khép vào nhau, hai tay dọc theo hông
– Dồn trọng lượng cơ thể lên chân trái, chân phải gập cong lên, bàn chân phải đặt lên phần đùi trong của chân trái. sở hữu thể bắt đầu từ những điểm tốt hơn như mắt cá chân nếu như con chưa quen tập
- Lòng bàn tay úp vào nhau, đặt phía trước ngực ở phong thái cầu nguyện. Lúc hít vào, mở rộng vòng tay qua vai, tách 2 bàn tay ra và đối mặt mang nhau.
Bên cạnh các phương pháp khiến tâm lý giúp trẻ thoải mái thì các bậc phụ huynh nên phối hợp bí quyết chữa bệnh đái dầm ở trẻ con bằng thuốc được điều chế hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên, có uy tín trên thị trường để điều trị tận gốc chứng đái dầm. Về vấn đề này, bạn có thể tham khảo Thuốc trị đái dầm Đức Thịnh - sản phẩm của nhà thuốc Đông y gia truyền Đức Thịnh Đường. Trong gần 10 năm có mặt trên thị trường Thuốc trị đái dầm Đức Thịnh đã đem lại nhiều niềm vui cho rất nhiều gia đình trên cả nước. Vì vậy, năm 2011, Thuốc đã được vinh dự được Người tiêu dùng Việt Nam bình chọn là Sản phẩm, dịch vụ được tin dùng.


----------

